# Thermaltake Armor+: Setting up Headphone Jack



## Jickles (Sep 3, 2008)

I had my computer custom built, but apparently they were too lazy to hook up the headphone and mic jacks on the top of the PC. I honestly have absolutely no idea how to do this.

I have a little bit from my mobo manual. it has a graph of a front audio connector, and has a table with things like
pin 1 - port1_l
pin 2 - aud_gnd

Any help would be nice, I checked the manual but it wasn't much help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It depends if the case uses AC'97 or HDa. I think it just both like the 900. Depending on mobo it may support HDa but AC'97 is standard.

What's motherboard info? brand model ect


----------



## Jickles (Sep 3, 2008)

It's an evga 790i.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, should have an HDa connector (HDa and AC'97 use both, it'd dependant on BIOS settings)

The sound connector from case will attach to the pin header on mobo only 1 way, there should be a solid check pin.


----------



## Jickles (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright, that's good to know. This is what tech support said:

There is a black Audio pin connector, located at the bottom right of your motherboard. It is rectangular in shape and has a total of 9 pins. Locate the front audio cord and simply match that pattern with the pin, the description of the pin is located on page 22 in your manual. Please let me know if you require more assistance. Also, the front audio connector will be bundled in with your wire management, so you might have to cut some zip ties to get to it.

So...find some cord attached to my motherboard and plug it into another cord coming from the top of my case?

However earlier, he said it would be a 6 or 8 pin connector or whatever.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

hmm..I do believe AC'97 and HDa are both a 2x5 array of 10 pins. It's in page 22 of your case manual. It actually appears that thermaltake went the way of the knowledgable and used seperate connections instead of a block. It is 7 pins. Your mobo manual should say the pinout of the board.


----------

